# Strains



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

Janssen Bros. - Middle Distance ( Merckx)

Corneel Horemans - Middle Distance (Zwarte Buffle)

Gerad Koopman - Middle Distance (Noble)

Staf Van Reet - MIddle Distance (Daniel)

Loius Vanloon - Middle Distance (Baluwe)

Gust Hofkens - Middle Distance (Driebender)

Karel Meulemans - Middle Distance (Kadet)

Jan Grondelaers - Middle Distance (Eenog)

Houben - Middle Distance (Sony)

Huysken Van Riel - Middle Distance (Late Bange)

Desmet Matthys - Long Distance (Wonder 888)

Staf Dusardyn - Long Distance (Delbar Pigeons)

Maurice Delbar - Long Distance (St. Vincent)

Robert Venus - Long Distance (Supercrusson)

Georeg Carteus - Long Distance

Louis Paperman - Long Distance 

Gomaire Verbruggen - Long Distance

Rolf Schlomer - Long Distance (Lady Barcelona & Emirates)

Raymund Hermes - Long Distance

Van Hasten Descamp - Long Distance (Alois Stichelbaut)

Michael & Gerald Vanhee - Long Distance (Motta)

Emiel Deweerdt - Long Distance (Emiel)

Andre Lietaer - Long Distance

Silvere Toye - Long Distance (Tarzan)

Germain Imbrecht - Long Distance

Arthur Bricoux - Long Distance

Pol Bostyn - Long Distance

Noel & Serge Decroix - Long Distance

Josef Vanden Broucke - Long Distance

Andre Vanbruane - Long Distance

Paul Sion - Long Distance

Jan Aarden - Long Distance

Wim Muller - Long Distance

Antoon Vander Wegen - Long Distance

Emiel Denys - Long Distance

Charles Vander Espt - Long Distance



Schumann - Sprint
Stinx - Sprint
Coleson - Sprint
Dr. IDE - Long Distance
Andrea Rossle - Middle
Marc Roosen - Long Distance
Viver Mann - Long Distance

Tournier - Long Distance
Voukart - Long Distance
Busschaert - Long Distance
Cattrysse - Long Distance
Dorden - Long Distance
Andrea Van Bruene - Long Distance
Desmet Mathijs - Long Distance
Andrei Leithar - Long Distance
Silvere Toye - Long Distance
Eijerkamp - Sprint - Middle Distance
Matthews - Sprin - Middle Distance
Andrea Roodhoof - Middle Long Distance
Thomas Peters - Middle - Long Distance
Diego Armando - Long Distance
Janssen Mercks - Sprint - Middle Distance
Houke Galish - Middle - Long Distance
De Grouth - Long Distance
Desmeth Mathay - Long Distance
Amiel - Middle Distance
Eric Limbourg - Middle - Long Distance
Patrick Del rue - Long Distance
George Bolle - Long Distance
Rhode Motta - Middle Distance
Maurice Cassaert - Middle Distance
Gomaire Berbruggen - Middle - Long Distance


Aarden - long distance
Bricoux - long distance
Delbar - Long distance
Engels - middle distance
Fabry - sprint - Middle distance
Grondelaer - Middle distance
Gurnay - Long distance

Hofkens - sprint / middle distance
Houben - middle distance
Huyskens - all distance
Janssens - Sprint - middle distance
Leen Boers - young bird flyer only
Ludo Claessens - Sprint - Middle distance
Meulemans - Middle / long distance
Sion - long distance
Spanjaard - sprint / Middle Distance
Stasseart - long distance
Stichelbaut - Long distance
Tourniers - middle/long distance
Van Reet - sprint
Van Riel - all distance
Van Loons - sprint/middle distance


*Group 1 - The Sprinters*

Julien & Roland Janssens



*Group 2 - Middle Distance.
*
Janssen Brothers

Van Loon

Hofken

Zoontjens

Grondelaers

Lichte Orleans

Houbenâ€.

Verbruggen

Meulemans

Bekaert



*Group 3 - Long Distance*

Jan Aarden

Devriendt

Huyskens Van Riel

Wonder

Brakele

Beulens

Jos Thone



*Philippine Fanciers*



Mariano Lee

Tommy De Vera

Vicente Ngo

Rey So

Jaime Lim

Jose Torres

Kerby Chua

Gerry Sy

David Chan

TDV Double Frisco

Marianos - Pato Line

Jaime Lim's Crack 52

Flying Machine

Luis Chiu Whites

Rey So 

Sexy

Terminator

Dacanays (Antipolo)

Mike A's Dr Ide/wegen

Tensil

Itik

Nightbird

v panopios demonyo/recca line

Victor Lim


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Enough with the cutting and pasting of pigeon articles already!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The member has been requested not to copy and paste any more complete articles - just a link to the site(s) containing them.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

ohhh sorryi did not know that, i'll stop now  , im new, please forgive me


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's fine, it's just copying info without citing it, is considered plagarism (sp?), which is illegal and not very ethical. You can quote things, but it is important to list your source


----------

